# New from the Chi-town



## MillaTyme (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey guys, my names Matt and I live in Wheaton IL. I've been snowboarding around ten times and I love it and wanna buy a board. I'm lookin at a DC XFB 153 but I was hoping you guys could give me some insight


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

What are you looking to ride and where?


----------



## dfrey1496 (Dec 9, 2010)

im guessing your riding at four lakes or villa olivia? This is perfect you can cruise with this board like no other. Its nice and got a pretty nice flex. xfb means xtreme fun board. Its made for all terrain mainly slopes but works ok on rails and boxes. It has a nice twin shape. Really responsive board to ice and other terrains. Good for jumps too.


----------

